# Inner tie rod replacement 05 altima



## dfav (May 26, 2008)

I need to replace the inner tie rod on the front passenger side of an 05 altima. I have the fork and all the rest of the tools. The issue Im running into is that when I took the cotter pin out of the outter tie rod to loosen the bolt, the bolt and the nut turns together. Do I need to wedge the fork in there to catch it and keep the bolt from not turning when I take the nut off?


----------

